# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool fencing alternative

## Twinadventurer

My brother and I built a 1.2m high aluminium fence around a recangular above ground pool a few years ago. Inside this enclosure we put a deck around the pool. The gap between the end of the deck and the fence is around 200mm all around. 
The council approval is now in progress and they have said that the 1.2m distance between the top of the pool fence to the deck has been breached. 
In order to satisfy the regulations, we have the following options: 
1. Cut the fence off and mount it on the deck;
2. Cut the deck back to the required 1.2m distance;
3. Council guy suggested putting perspex on the existing fence. 
Options 1 and 2 above require a lot of work, although are a possiblity. Option 3 is costly, unless we can find a material suitable that doesn't cost as much as the fence itself. 
Any suggestions or things we're not thinking about here??

----------


## Twinadventurer

Thanks Headpin, 
Not sure if my first post was misleading. The 1.2m distance is measured from the top of the fence down to the first contact with whatever (deck in this case). Not sure if the 300mm rule applies in NSW? But perhaps 300mm would provide the required 1.2m per above??
Option 3 is not our favoured option but it's a last resort if the council will accept it.

----------


## Twinadventurer

Seems the perspex is the way to go. We'll put up 3mm sheets of 2.4m in each fencing panel so that the deck can't be used to climb up on. At $80 per 2.4m x 1m, it's going to be around $600 but will be much less work than moving anything.

----------


## bpj1968

I did a quick search and came up with this link  Penrith Council Regs 
Page 5 under HORIZONTAL MEMBERS 
"Any nearby horizontal surfaces permanently located 
near the inside of the fencing shall be separated from
the fencing by a distance of at least 300mm. " 
Most of this looks very similar (inc digrams) to my local Council in Vic.  AS it all complies with AS 1926.1-1993

----------


## Twinadventurer

Thanks Brian, 
Having compared 2 neighbouring councils guidelines, and both being different we went with the perspex inside the fence. This eliminates the need to move anything so was the easiest fix available. 
Tip: Attaching the perspex to the fence was the easiest part of the job; taking the brown paper off the perspex sheets took at least 2 - 3 hours!

----------

